# what helps best with anxiety, and for better contact with the body?



## crystal13 (Jun 19, 2011)

I would like to know if there is medication out there which helps getting a better connection with the body .
Also I understand that benzodiazepines, especially Klonopin, help against panic attacks. I have never taken any. Do they help against general, chronic anxiety as well or would something else be more recommendable?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Benzos help with acute anxiety, but are not a long term solution. They are very addictive and should not be taken for more than 4 weeks. If you have chronic anxiety it means that you have had this for more than 4 weeks, maybe even years. 
I would check out some of the ways you can retrain your brain to respond to anxiety like CBT, EMDR or EFT. I personally like EFT and tapping on my body at the various acupressure points, it helps me feel more connected to myself, also you send your brain positive messages and it reinforces the idea that you are going to be okay. 
I would try L-theanine 200mg 1-2x per day and fish oil. There are many supplements to consider, everyone finds their own selection that works best for them.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Lisa32 said:


> Benzos help with acute anxiety, but are not a long term solution. They are very addictive and should not be taken for more than 4 weeks.


I've been on clonazepam since april so thats like 2-3 months. I feel absolutely NO addiction or dependent on them. I have talked to a doctor that prescribed them to me and they really aren't as addictive as you make it out to seem.

And it's alright to take them to about 4 months not 4 weeks. That's way too short of time...I've done my research.

And also clonazepam has been the best relief for DP/DR too


----------



## Davidm (May 15, 2010)

STAY AWAY FROM BENZODIAZAPENES - THEY ARE HIGHLY ADDICTIVE!!! Feel good now pay later.
TALK TALK TALK with someone, but STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## Davidm (May 15, 2010)

Also, people say everything's O.K. - but that's while they're on them! Just wait till they try to get off. That's when all hell breaks loose. Read the accounts of benzo withdrawl on various websites.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Davidm said:


> Also, people say everything's O.K. - but that's while they're on them! Just wait till they try to get off. That's when all hell breaks loose. Read the accounts of benzo withdrawl on various websites.


Exactly!! It is when you are trying to get off them that is the problem..not while you are on them!!! Your brain/body starts to get used to those levels of GABA hanging around...and once you take the drug away, you brain cannot replicate those same levels on its own....confusing your body even more, especially when dealing with chronic anxiety.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Everyone responds differently. You can find horror stories about anything on the Internet if you look. Addiction is incorrect- that implies someone is abusing. There is tolerance and there can be withdrawal when you stop benzos. There are people that get withdrawal from sugar pills. Some people claim Neurontin has horrid withdrawals- its damn close to a sugar pill as it doesnt do much for most people except make them tired or stupid. Ive taken it on and off and stopped with no problems. Anyway just keep in mind Klonopin is the only med that helps DPD in many cases. It can make a big difference to some who find it hard to function otherwise. Nothing is perfect and there always a downside. But other meds can also be problematic to get off of. Try Effexor.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

To answer the OPs question, Klonopin is the ONLY med thats ever made a real difference for me as far as feeling more connected(mind-body) and feeling somewhat normal. Nothing is perfect and all psychoactive meds are a double-edge sword IMO. I've tried lots of ADs and all made me worse. Anything that messes with my serotonin and to a lesser degree dopamine are bad for me. Most effective for many with DPD are anti-seizure meds. I also have used Neurontin and Trileptal as well.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm thinking of going back to trying some meds. It's 14 years since I last had a go (Paxil, for three weeks).

About 20 years ago I spent a week in hospital having a full set of tests EEG, MRI, CT scan etc. All clear except for a 'normally abnormal' EEG scan (whatever that means)

I was given a 'Differential Diagnosis' of Temporal Lobe Epilepsy and was prescribed the anticonvulsant carbarmazepine. Didn't help. I had phenytoin after I head injury a few years ago. That didn't help either.

It looks like many people need a combination of meds to help them feel better.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

crystal13 said:


> I would like to know if there is medication out there which helps getting a better connection with the body .
> Also I understand that benzodiazepines, especially Klonopin, help against panic attacks. I have never taken any. Do they help against general, chronic anxiety as well or would something else be more recommendable?


*what helps best with anxiety, and for better contact with the body?*

Klonopin is great for anxiety. Addiction is dependant on taking too much. But ALL meds that affect neurotransmitters will have possible withdrawal issues that are often managed by slowly tapering off.

As for *contact with the body*, Klonopin might work depending on the reason for your DP. But benzodiazepines can numb a little - just try for a short period and you will know.

SSRIs are particularly 'blunting' and usually don't help connection to body. They are also known for discontinuance problems. But some on this forum feel they have been helped with them.

In other posts you mention _suppressed emotions and trauma related to the enivronment I now live in_, so this is going to be your main work. But meds can help. Sometimes a brief change can give you a better perspective of what to try for. Xanax is great for occasional moments of strong anxiety. But for continuous anxiety, work on your environment and your response to your environment.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Ofcourse benzodiazepines can cause tolerance very quickly. There is such an overwhelming body of evidence, that nobody should doubt it. In my experience one month is enough to make the effect of the original dose return to zero. What still is not clear at all is if this tolerance is the same for everyone. There are indications that individual genetic differences make some people much more prone to the development of tolerance as others. Some people claim that the positive effects can last years, but in my knowledge there is not much research addressing 
Personal differences. Placebo effects also play an important part in both positive as negative experiences. An initial positive effect can be reassuring enough to keep panic attacks at bay even if the medication has stopped working. On the other hand, expecting nasty redrawal can make quitting harder then it should be. But I am certain that benzo redrawal can sometimes be horrorific, long lasting and even dangerous. Convulsions and delirium have been reported many times. It is hardly plausible that those are the result of placebo (or rather nocebo).
Again genetic differences may play à roll, as well as dose and duration of use. But, like with most psychoactive medications, tapering slowly is à good alternative.


----------

